# Lost  a friend



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

I lost a very dear diaylsis friend today. He was without legs but a dear dear man. I so enjoyed bringing him hot peppers and sweets when I baked. All I can think of today is wondering where he was and why he was late. And Halloween brought tears to my eyes when I remembered how he smiled at the cake and brownies I gave him.  I will miss him so much. Please good thoughts for him and for me.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 2, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> I lost a very dear diaylsis friend today. He was without legs but a dear dear man. I so enjoyed bringing him hot peppers and sweets when I baked. All I can think of today is wondering where he was and why he was late. And Halloween brought tears to my eyes when I remembered how he smiled at the cake and brownies I gave him.  I will miss him so much. Please good thoughts for him and for me.
> kades



Oh Ma, so sorry.   You took such good care of him, RIP.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2012)

So sorry you lost your friend.  You and he are in our thoughts.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh Ma, so sorry. You took such good care of him, RIP.


 Thank you Dawg, your kindness will stay with me. 
hugs
ma


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> So sorry you lost your friend. You and he are in our thoughts.


 Thank you Andy, you are so good and kind.
cj


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this CJ. Losing friends is so hard. Prayers for peace.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry CJ. I am praying for peace as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 2, 2012)

So sorry, Ma.  It's tough to lose someone who has made a portion of your life bearable.  You know you are always in my thoughts.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kades, my thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## chopper (Nov 2, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Kades, my thoughts are with you at this sad time



+1. (((hugs)))


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss Kades. Thinking of you.


----------



## Merlot (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry for the lost of your friend. I lost my best friend in 1994 and I still miss her so much. Think of all the wonderful memories that you shared with your friend. It helps a little.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 7, 2012)

JoAnn L. said:


> So sorry for the lost of your friend. I lost my best friend in 1994 and I still miss her so much. Think of all the wonderful memories that you shared with your friend. It helps a little.


 


GotGarlic said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.


 Thank you both. It means a lot to know you care.
kades


----------

